# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  نکات مفید در استفاده از IDE دلفی

## (امید)

سلام به دلفی کارای عزیز

1-اگه تا به حال به tools>editor options  سر نزدین توصیه می کنم حتما یه نگاه به اونجا بندازید.
یکی از قسمتهای جالب editor option برگه color است .
اگه color SpeedSttings رو رو classic بزارین unit شما مثل محیط برنامه نویسی c می شه . حتی خودتون می تونید رنگ و بقیه چیزها رو به سلیقه خودتون انتخاب کنید.

2-شاید شما هم مثل من وقتی دلفی می یاد بالا خوشتون نمی یاد پنجره unit کوچک باشه یا modified کنارش باشه یا object inspector به اون کوچیکی باشه . 
برای این کار اندازه unit و ... رو به سلیقه خودتون تنظیم کنید . خلاصه دکوراسیون دلفی رو که درست کردین تو combobox ی که کنار help هست و توشم &lt;none> نوشته تایپ کنید ( مثلا ) my preview . حالا دلفی رو ببندید . از این به بعد  دلفی طبق دکراسیون شما باز می شه .
این واسه دلفی 5 بود . برا بقیه هم احتمالا  همینطوری باشه .

خوش باشید
امید

----------


## Sadegh_S

خیلی ممنون 

به نظر من خوب است در همین موضوع یا موضوع جدید دیگری اینگونه مطالب را راجع به IDE دلفی برای عزیزان تازه کار ( مانند خودم ) ذکر کنیم تا اینکه مرجعی برای تازه کارها و بقیه باشد.
و بتوانیم از محیط دلفی حداکثر استفاده را برای برنامه نویسی ببریم.

 :idea:  :idea:   :تشویق:   8)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خوب دومی‌اش رو هم من افتتاح میکنم  8) 

اکثر شما ممکن است هنگام کدنویسی از اینکه راهنماهایی که بصورت Tooltip کنار کد شما ظاهر میشوند خیلی زود محو میشوند شاکی باشید. این راهنما ها معمولا شکل دستوری یک تابع را نمایش میدهند. برای نمایش  مجدد این Tooltip ها کافی است درحالی که Cursor روی نام تابع قرار دارد Ctrl+Shift+Space را فشار دهید. 
بهمین ترتیب برای نمایش متدهای یک شی میتوانید از ترکیب Ctrl+Space استفاده کنید.

----------


## (امید)

سلام به دلفی کارای عزیز


دوست دارین سورس توابع دلفی رو ببینید؟
دوست دارید ببینید کد نویسی برنامه نویسای بورلند دلفی چطوریه؟

3-برای اینکار کلید Ctrl رو نگه دارین و روی تابع مورد نظر کلیک کنید.
 8) 

امید

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خوب حالا دوست دارید یه فایلی رو که تو Unit تون Use شده رو بلافاصله باز کنید؟

برید رو اسم فایل تو لیست Uses و Ctrl+Enter رو بزنید.

----------

حتما تا به حال برای شما پیش اومده که داخل unit ای که نوشتین دنبال یک زیر برنامه بگردین !! 
برای پیدا کردن سریعتر محل یک زیربرنامه، در قسمت تعریف اون زیر برنامه ( در بالای unit ) کلید های Ctrl + Shift + Down (Arrow)  را فشار بدین، تا به قسمت سرس زیر برنامه برین و برای عکس این عمل نیز، می تونین در جایی که زیر برنامه را نوشتین، کلیدهای Ctrl + Shift + Up(Arrow) را فشار بدین تا کرسر شما به قسمت تعریف زیر برنامه تغییر مکان پیدا کنه !
و اگر به قسمت خاصی از برنامه زیاد مراجعه می کنین، اون خط را با زدن کلید های Ctrl + Shift به همراه یک عددی مانند یک، نشانه دار کنین و بعد از علامت دار کردن اون خط در هر قسمت از unit  که باشین، با زدن کلید Ctrl به همراه همان عدد، به همان محل پرش خواهید کرد.

----------

چند تا هم من بگم
ایجاد فرورفتگی در کد:
بعضی اوقات - که خیلی هم پیش می‌آید - لازم است که یک مقداری از متن را بصورت بلوک شده به جلو و یا عقب ببریم. منظور دندانه دار کردن متن است که به خوانایی برنامه کمک می کند. برای اینکار می تونید از کلید Ctrl +Shift+I برای جلو بردن و Ctrl+Shift+U برای عقب برگرداندن متن بلوک شده استفاده کنید.

درست کردن ماکرو متنی:
این امکان بسیار مفید است و می توانید بسیاری از کارهای نوشتاری را کاهش دهد با اینکار شما میتوانید یک سری از کارهای تکراری که روی متون انجام می دهید را بصورت ماکرو در آورده و از آنها به راحتی استفاده کنید. برای شروع به ضبط ماکرو کلیدهای ctrl+shift+r را بفشارید و آن سری کارهایی را که می خواهید را انجام دهید و سپس برای اینکه به کار ضبط ماکرو پایان دهید کلیدهای ctrl+shift+r را دوباره بزنید. حال برای استفاده از ماکرو کافیست در هر جا که لازم بود کلیدهای Ctrl+Shift+P را بفشارید.

انتخاب متن بصورت مربعی:
اگر شما از کهنه کارهای کامپیوتر باشید حتما از زمان داس یادتون هست که برنامه ای بود به نام PE2 که یکی از امکانات بسیار جالبش این بود که یک مربع از متن رو میتوانستین انتخاب 
کنید و آنرا کپی یا حذف کنید. بله درست متوجه شدید در محیط دلفی هم شما اینکار را میتوانید انجام دهید اما نه به مشکلی PE2 بلکه اینکار را میتوانید فقط با گرفتن کلید Alt و کشیدن 
موس روی متن انجام دهید. 

گذاشتن علامت روی متن:
این کار که به BookMark معروف است بسیار مفید و کارا می باشد. در هنگامی که شما روی قسمتی از متن برنامه کار میکنید و می خواهید به یک قسمت دیگر بروید ممکن است برای برگشتن به مکان اول خود کمی مشکل پیدا کنید. ولی شما میتوانید با زدن چند دکمه به محل مورد نظرتون باز گردید. برای اینکار در خطی که قصد دارید علامت بگذارید کلیدهای Ctrl+Shift+0..9 را بفشارید. منظور اینست که کلیدهای ctrl+Shift را نگه دارید و یکی از اعداد 0 تا 9 را وارد کنید تا آن خط به همان شماره علامت گذاری شود و سپس هر جا که خواستید بروید و سپس هر بار که کلید Ctrl را نگه دارید و شماره مورد نظر را وارد کنید به همان خط باز خواهید گشت. البته توجه داشته باشید که فقط می توانید 10 خط را با این روش علامت گذاری بکنید و برای برداشتن علامت ها کافیست روی همان خط دوباره کلید Ctrl+shift و شماره‌ای که برای آن خط وارد کرده اید را بفشارید با اینکار علامت آن خط برداشته می شود.

ایجاد کلاس مورد نظر :
شما هنگامی که در قسمت Private و یا Public یک type، روال یا تابع درست کردید لازم دارید که قسمتی را برای قرار دادن کدهای مربوط به آن روال یا تابع را ایجاد کنید. برای اینکار شما پس از اینکه نام تابع را تایپ کردید می توانید کلیدهای Ctrl+Shift+C را فشار دهید تا دلفی یک قسمت برای نوشتن کدهای مورد نظرتان ایجاد کند.

رفتن از قسمت تعریف توابع و روالها به قسمت کد آنها:
همیشه این نیاز وجود خواهد داشت که شما در هنگامی که دارید به دنبال یک روال در قسمت type میگردید بعد از پیدا کردن نام آن می خواهید که خود آن تابع یا روال را نیز ببنید. برای اینکار خوب حتما نام آن را جستجو میکنید ولی یک راه آسانتر اینست که شما روی نام آن تابع قرار گیرید و کلیدهای Ctrl+Shift+Up/Down را بزنید. در اینحالت اگر روی کد تابع باشید به قسمت تعریف آن خواهید رفت.

راستی اینو هم بگم که اینا رو از سایت [ur]www.irandevelopers.com[/url] گرفتم

----------


## DelphiMaster

خوب یکی هم من بگم :wink: 
حتما متوجه شدین که با ctrl+space نمیشه  سینتکس ها رو نوشت،برای اینکار از ctrl+jاستفاده کنید!
موفق باشید.

----------


## Mashatan

پیشنهاد میکنم ، IDE دلفی  رو با GExpert قوی تر کنید ! 
از اینجا Download کنید 
http://www.gexperts.org/download.html

ارادتمند مشاطان

----------


## Kambiz

برای Indent یا Unindent کردن یک بلاک بعد از انتخاب بلاک میتونید به ترتیب از کلیدهای Ctrl+Shift+I و Ctrl+Shift+U استفاده کنید.

کامبیز

----------


## said ali

با سلام
یه چیزی من بگم!!!!
اگه کلید Ctrl+j را بفشارید یک سری کد هایی که از قبل تهیه شده مانند کد های Case یا For و خیلی دیگه مانند نوشتن یک تابع در اون اومده شما میتونید با استفاده از Envirnment option => Tampelt => Code inside که یک دکمه توی اون تب این کدها را تغییر یا اضافه کنید.

----------


## baabi

وقتی در متن یک تابع هستید ویا هنگامی که در عنوان آن در Interface  هستید بازدن دکمه های Ctrl+ Shift + بالا و Ctrl + Shift +پایین  میتونید بین ایندو پرش کنید.

----------


## DelphiMan

سلام دوستان عزیز

من خیلی وقت پیشها یک مقاله در این مورد نوشتم که پیشنهاد می کنم حتما اونو بخونید...
البته یک قسمتهایش رو هم دوست عزیزمون McMilad تو همینجا آوردن
حالا کاملش رو می تونید تو سایت خودم www.rayanir.com ببینید...
و یای اینکه به یکی از سایتهای www.irandevelopers.com و یا www.idevcenter.com مراجعه کنید ...

حالا اگه خدا بخواد و وقت کنم یک سری چیزای دیگه هم می نویسم تا یک مقاله کامل بشه ...

موفق باشید...

----------


## Delphi KDE

برای اینکه یک قسمت از متن را به صورت مربع انتخاب کنید کلید Alt را نگهدارید بعد قسمتی از کد را انتخاب کنید

----------


## delphi_teacher

عالی بود :idea:

----------


## Delphi KDE

چند نکته جالب ولی بی ربط به نقل از سایت WWW.Delphiir.com 
 به محض اینکه دلفی رو اجرا کردین یعنی قبل از اینکه لوگوی دلفی نمایش داده بشه کلیدهای Ctrl+Shift با هم فشار دهید نکته اینجاست که حالا یکی از دو عکس «لوگوی دلفی» و «تیم دلفی» به طور اتفاقی نمایش داده میشه. یعنی ممکنه عکس همیشگی نمایش داده بشه. پس اگر دفعه اول نشد ، دوباره امتحان کنید و اگر باز هم نشد نا امید نشید و دوباره امتحان کنید تا وقتی که عکسش رو ببینید. بستگی به شانستون داره.

چند تا راز جدید هم براتون مینویسم که به جالبی راز قبلی نیست ولی خوب رازه دیگه :

بعد از اجرا کردن دلفی، پنجره About رو از منوی Help باز کنید. حالا کلید Alt رو فشار دهید و در حالی که این کلید رو پایین نگه داشتین یکی از کلمات زیر رو تایپ کنید :
DEVELOPERS : لیست اعضای گروه تحقیق و توسعه (Research & Development)
TEAM : لیستی از کارمندان برلند که به نحوی در پروژه دلفی نقش داشتند.
QUALITY : لیست اعضای گروه کنترل کیفیت.
JEDI : تقدیر از پروژه JEDI (مخفف Joint Endeavour of Delphi Innovators) . در ضمن آدرس سایت JEDI هم به پنجره About اضافه میشه.

----------


## _alish_

> چند نکته جالب ولی بی ربط به نقل از سایت WWW.Delphiir.com 
>  به محض اینکه دلفی رو اجرا کردین یعنی قبل از اینکه لوگوی دلفی نمایش داده بشه کلیدهای Ctrl+Shift با هم فشار دهید نکته اینجاست که حالا یکی از دو عکس «لوگوی دلفی» و «تیم دلفی» به طور اتفاقی نمایش داده میشه. یعنی ممکنه عکس همیشگی نمایش داده بشه. پس اگر دفعه اول نشد ، دوباره امتحان کنید و اگر باز هم نشد نا امید نشید و دوباره امتحان کنید تا وقتی که عکسش رو ببینید. بستگی به شانستون داره.
> 
> چند تا راز جدید هم براتون مینویسم که به جالبی راز قبلی نیست ولی خوب رازه دیگه :
> 
> بعد از اجرا کردن دلفی، پنجره About رو از منوی Help باز کنید. حالا کلید Alt رو فشار دهید و در حالی که این کلید رو پایین نگه داشتین یکی از کلمات زیر رو تایپ کنید :
> DEVELOPERS : لیست اعضای گروه تحقیق و توسعه (Research & Development)
> TEAM : لیستی از کارمندان برلند که به نحوی در پروژه دلفی نقش داشتند.
> QUALITY : لیست اعضای گروه کنترل کیفیت.
> JEDI : تقدیر از پروژه JEDI (مخفف Joint Endeavour of Delphi Innovators) . در ضمن آدرس سایت JEDI هم به پنجره About اضافه میشه.


به محض اینکه دلفی رو اجرا کردین یعنی قبل از اینکه لوگوی دلفی نمایش داده بشه کلیدهای Ctrl+Shift با هم فشار 
جالب بود داداش خوشمان آمد بازم از این کارا بکن  :تشویق:  

البته برو بچ چیزی برای ما باقی نگذاشتن ولی برا کامپوننت نویسها
Shift+Ctrl+b بزنید تا Explorering Classes باز شود سپس در قسمت خالی راست کلیک کرده و Property را انتخاب کنید و مطمئن شوید که Finish Incompelet Properties تیک خورده باشد سپس  در هر یونیت که خاسته باشید کلاسی تعریف کنید و تمام جزئیات هم تایپ نشده باشد (جزئیات اصلی دلفی مثل Priviate,...) با زدن CTRL+Shift+C تمام چیزها را بطور خودکار قرار میدهید 
البته اینکار برای عملیات غیر کامپوننت نویسی هم عمل می کند.
این مورد را MCMilad  هم گفته من چیزی دیگه ای پیدا نکردم گفتم کاملش کنم

----------


## mehdi_moosavi

سلام به همه دوستان
خیلی متشکرم از مطالب جالبی که نوشتید
من یه سوال دارم
برای پیدا کردن یک کلمه توی یک یونیت میشه از Ctlr+f استفاده کرد
ولی اگه بخواهیم این کلمه رو توی تمام یونیتها بگرده چطور؟
آیا برای این هم راهی وجود داره؟

----------


## MSK

آقا خیلی باحال بود  :تشویق:  
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## حاجی مسعود

من همیشه تو ذهنم بود که دلفی هم مثل ویندوز "easter egg" داره یا نه که دوستان لطف کردن نکته های خوبی گفتن. مرسی. :flower:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> برای پیدا کردن یک کلمه توی یک یونیت میشه از Ctlr+f استفاده کرد
> ولی اگه بخواهیم این کلمه رو توی تمام یونیتها بگرده چطور؟


از منوی Search گزینه Find in Files رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## MSK

:flower:

----------


## hadavinia

برای جستجوی مستقیم از Ctrl + E استفاده کنید و کلمه را تایپ کنید.

----------


## Farshad Paydar

با سلام . این مطلبی که می خوام بگم تو دلفی 5 برای من پیش اومد . تو نسخه های بعدی تست نکرده ام اما اگر کسی تست کرد خبرش رو به من هم بده ممنون میشم .
این مطلب رو در اینجا مطرح می کنم تا اگر کسی در موقعیت من قرار گرفت بدونه قضیه از چه قراره .
موضوع اینه که من یه پروژه دلفی 5 داشتم که می خواستم به کسی تحویل بدم . خیالم هم راحت بود که همه چیز درسته . خلاصه رفتیم که پروژه رو تحویل بدیم . حالا طرف مقابل هم یکی از اساتید دانشگاه بود البته نه دانشکده مهندسی . طرف یه سیستم در اختیار ما گذاشته بود . ما یه ساعت زودتر رفتیم که تا اون از کلاس برنگشته همه چیز رو ردیف کنیم تا دیگه کوچکترین مشکل و سوتی ای پیش نیاد . چشمتون روز بعد نبینه از اونجا که همیشه هر کار بکنی باز هم یه سوتی ای می دی ما هم به مشکل برخوردیم . البته مشکل خیلی پیش پا افتاده بود . ما هم دیدیم چاره ای نیست گفتیم تا طرف نیومده سورس برنامه رو باز کنیم و اصلاح کنیم . حالا بیا دلفی نصب کن . 
دلفی رو نصب کردیم و سورس برنامه رو از سی دی کپی کردیم رو هارد و تو دلفی بازش کردیم . اشکال رو هم گیر آوردیم . اما هر کلیدی رو میزدیم که کد رو عوض کنیم اصلا انگار صفحه کلید قفل شده بود هیچی کار نمی کرد . میخواستیم یه خط رو پاک کنیم جاش یه چیز دیگه بنویسیم مکان نما جابجا می شد اما کلید ها هیچی تایپ نمی کرد . کلیذ deleteو backspace کار نمی کزد . دیگه قاط زده بودیم اساسی. آقا restart کردیم . باز هم نشد .هیچی به ذهنمون نمی رسید .

خلاصه اون روز با حال گیری تمام شد و ما هم خیلی دعا به جون borlnad کردیم . تا اینکه بعد فهمیدیم قضیه چی بوده :
وقتی فایلها رو از سی دی کپی کردیم رو هارد چون ویندوز 98 بود فایلها ReadOnly می شدند و IDE دلفی هم چون فایل ها readonly بودند اجازه modify نمی داد . نامرد هیچ پیغامی هم نمی داد که بگه باب این فایل readonly هستش . حال ما که گرفته شد امیدوارم برای شما پیش نیاد. 
راستی من تست کردم وقتی فایلهای روی سی دی رو که readonly هستند کپی کنی رو هارد در ویندوز 98 این فایلها readonly میشن اما در ویندوز XP نمیشن . :o  :o 
البته من تو ویندوز 98 پارسا تست کردم بقیه رپ نمی دونم .

----------


## mehdi_moosavi

سلام به دوستان عزیز
من برنامه GExperts رو که دوستمون چند سطر بالاتر پیشنهاد کرده بود نصب کردم.
خیلی برنامه جالبیه و قابلیتهای زیادی رو به IDE اضافه می کنه.
ولی وقتی دنبال یه چیز توی منوهاش گشتم نتونستم پیدا کنم اونم اینه که آیا میشه شکل املای دستورات یا توابع رو در دلفی عوض کرد ؟
همون طور میدونید بعضی از دستورات اندازه بزرگی دارن و جایی که لازمه تکرار بشن باعث شلوغ شدن محیط ادیتور (و گیج شدن آدم) میشن مثل دستور Parameters در این کد:
DataModule2.ADOStoredProc1.Parameters&#91;1&#93;.V  alue;
حالا بنظرشما این امکان هست که (بوسیله برنامه GExperts یا هر راه دیگه ای) ، IDE رو طوری تغییر داد که مثلا بجای دستور Parameters فقط مثلا نوشتن Para کافی باشه یا مثلا بجای FindComponent ازکلمه Fcom استفاده بشه ؟
لطفا نظرتون رو بگید
متشکرم

----------


## -دلفی دوست-

سلام!
یه چیزم ما بگیم:
برای پیدا کردن پرانتز یا کروشه  باز/بسته  نظیر یک  پرانتز یا کروشه  بسته/ باز دیگر
میتوانید مکان نما را قبل از آن قرار داده، سپس ']'+Alt یا '['+ Alt  (فرقی نمیکند از کدام استفاده کنید)
را فشار دهید. وبرای بازگشت به سر جای اول دوباره  ']'+Alt  یا '['+ Alt   را فشار دهید.

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
CTRL-(Arrow)
CTRL-K-Y
CTRL-K-C
CRTL-K-V
CTRL-K-H
CTRL-Q-Y
CTRL-T
و ....
برو حال کن
بای

----------


## Dolphin

خوب یکی من بگم : 

اگه دوست دارید صفحه کاری دلفیتون را خودتان تنظیم کنید هر کاری دوست دارید بکنید جعبه Evenet هارا بزرگ و کوچیک کنید سپس با استفاده از جعبه ابزار می تونید اون حالت صفحه نمایشی دلفی را بانام دلخواه ذخیره کنید .

----------


## robochoo

برای پاک کردن یک خط ‍Ctrl+Y

----------


## samandari

سلام عزیزان 
فرض کنید دو فرم داریم در فرم اولی یک کلید قرار دادیم و برای چند تا از event های آن کد نوشتیم حال میخواهیم این کلید را به فرم دیگری کپی کنیم به شرطی که تمامی event  های آن به فرم جدید کپی شود در حقیقت می خواهیم هنگام کپی کردن یک object به جای دیگر علاوه بر ‍Properties  های آن Event  ها نیز کپی شود 

متشکرم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این یک نکته است یا یک سوال؟

اگر سوال است چرا بعنوان یک مقاله ارسال شده؟

----------


## samandari

ببخشید اشتباه شده   :sorry: 
چرا میرنی  :sunglass: 
ولی منظور من مطرح کردن مشکلی بود که خودم داشتم در صورتی که کسی میتونه راه حلی برای این کار ارائه بده 

ممنونم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

جای مطرح کردن این سوال اینجا نیست.

در یک تاپیک جداگانه مطرح کنید. رعایت قوانین سایت الزامی است.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

سلام
چه طوری می شه صفحه اول (logo) دلفی رو پیدا کرد و با paint بازش کرد؟

----------


## MToloo

حالا یک کلام از مادر عروس:
همونطور که احتمالا از قبل میدونستین تو نسخه های قبلی دلفی و تو محیطهای TurboC , TurboPascal  و اینها با انتخاب یک بلاک و بعد زدن دکمه های Ctrl+Shif+K بعد دکمه I یا U به ترتیب بلاک به جلو یا عقب هل داده میشد.
تو دلفی جدیدتر (فکر کنم دلفی 7 یا شاید هم از زمان 6) راه ساده تری هم وجود داره:
Ctrl+Shift+I و Ctrl+Shift+U

----------


## koosha system

آقای Delphi Skyline



> چه طوری می شه صفحه اول (logo) دلفی رو پیدا کرد و با paint بازش کرد؟


هم می توانید در زمان نمایش Logo از آن عکس بگیرید و هم از برنامه های Resource استفاده کنید.

----------


## prog_2005

چگونه می توان از کریستال ریپورت در دلفی 2005 استفاده کرد  :گیج:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> چگونه می توان از کریستال ریپورت در دلفی 2005 استفاده کرد





> این یک نکته است یا یک سوال؟ 
> 
> اگر سوال است چرا بعنوان یک مقاله ارسال شده؟

----------


## Touska

بابا این Prog_2005 چقدر با حاله.

هر جا رسیده یک post گذاشته.

 :strange:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> بابا این Prog_2005 چقدر با حاله. 
> 
> هر جا رسیده یک post گذاشته.


 :D

----------


## koosha system

alt+ctrl +A مساوی با پیست تاریخ جاری

----------


## Mojtaba Rezaee

> سلام به همه دوستان
> خیلی متشکرم از مطالب جالبی که نوشتید
> من یه سوال دارم
> برای پیدا کردن یک کلمه توی یک یونیت میشه از Ctlr+f استفاده کرد
> ولی اگه بخواهیم این کلمه رو توی تمام یونیتها بگرده چطور؟
> آیا برای این هم راهی وجود داره؟


دوست عزیز بعد از زدن کلیدهای Ctrl + F و تایپ عنوان مورد نظر خود در مقابل کادر Text to Find تب Find in Files را انتخاب کنید.حال جستجوی شما در تمامی یونیت های پروژه انجام می شود.

----------


## brians2000

حتما دوست دارید دلفی 2005 هم یه جورایی شبیه دلفی 7 خودمون بشه! خوب اول از همه آپدیت هارو نصب کنید :)‌ خوب!~ حالا تولز... آپشنز بعد کجا؟ می روید توی دلفی/وی سی ال دیزاینر بعد میگید امبدد دیزاینر! خوب کلیکشو بردارید یه بار دلفی رو ببندید و باز کنید! سلام !‌این دلفیم خراب شده!؟‌ چرا شد دلفی 7!‌ نه! این همونه ولی با کلی فرمان جدید در کامپایلر دلفی هم 32 بیتی هم دات نت!

بمان! با دلفی بمان‌!

----------


## Delphi Skyline

آقای بریانس 2000 فکر کنم شما اینو از سایت delphi.about پیدا کردید .

----------


## brians2000

سلام!

:) اسکای لاین عزیز! قطعا بنده دلفی رو ننوشتم که از خودم در بیارم منهم از اطلاعات موجود استفاده می کنم و فکر نکن علامه هستم... اکثرا من توی کارهام مستقیم مثلا با مشتری درگیر نمی شم چون من کارم مدیریت تیم برنامه نویسیه نه چیز دیگه... دیزاین رو انجام می دم ولی هیچوقت مسیر کاری رو مشخص نمی کنم فقط بعد از انجام اینکه یه برنامه چه نیازهایی داره دیزاین و تیم رو جمع و جور می کنم مثلا همیشه برنامه هارو من شروع می کنم و می بندم بخصوص توی دیباگ ولی همه اش رو نمی نویسم بانکهای اطلاعاتی رو معمولا دیگران طراحی می کنند من اونهارو برای مقصد مثلا برای وب بهینه سازی می کنم و کلاسبندی هارو انجام می دم! :)) فکر کنم جوابت رو کامل داده باشم. کارها خیلی تخصصی هستند مثلا فکر می کنی یه طراح کامپایلر بانک اطلاعاتی رو خوب می نویسه؟ یا یه برنامه نویسی سخت افزار می تونه کار برنامه نویس بانک اطلاعاتی رو بکنه؟ نه! البته بلد هستند که کار کنند ولی معمولا هرکسی حوصله چیزی رو داره! ... به شخصه از بانک اطلاعاتی به شدت متنفرم ولی ازش استفاده می کنم ولی هیچوقت مثلا فرض کن یه برنامه بزرگ بانک اطلاعاتی تمام فیلدهاشرو و تیبلهاشو نمی بندم... این حرفها به این بحث نامربوطه ولی خیلی ها هستند که اصلا فیلد کاریشون فرق می کنه...

----------


## hkiani

روش پیدا کردن پرانتز match شونده با یک پرانتز دیگر:
---------------------------------------------------------
اگر در یک عبارت پیچیده می‌خواهید پرانتزها را چک کنید که آیا درست هستند یا نه: کرسر را قبل از یک «پرانتزباز» که قرار دهید و کلید‌های Ctrl+Q را بزنید و پس از آن کلید کروشه بسته (]) را بزنید به پرانتز بسته آن خواهید رفت.
اگر کرسر را قبل از یک پرانتز بسته قرار دهید و کلیدهای Ctrl+Q را بزنید سپس بلافاصله دکمه کروشه باز ([) را بزنید به پرانتز باز آن خواهید رفت.
موارد فوق را از زمانی که با توربو سی کار می‌کردم بخاطر دارم که در سی‌بیلدر (و احتمال قوی دلفی) هم کار می‌کنند. لطفا اگر دوستان معادل جدیدتری از این کلیدها بلدند در این جا بنویسند.


رفتن به موقعیت قبلی کرسر:
---------------------------------
زدن کلید‌های Ctrl+Q و سپس زدن کلید P ما را به موقعیت قبلی کرسر بازمیگرداند. در این مورد نیازی نیست که آن موقعیت توسط بوک‌مارک مشخص شده باشد.


نوشتن «قالب‌های کد» برای استفاده مجدد:
----------------------------------------------
سی‌بیلدر و دلفی در منوی Tools | Environment Options | Code Insight یکسری قالب از پیش آماده دارد مثلا قالب کلی دستورات for, if, ... در این قسمت تعریف شده‌اند. برای استفاده از آنها در محیط ادیتور کلیدهای ctrl+j را بزنید و مخفف دستور مورد نظر خود را شروع کنید به وارد کردن. به محض انتخاب شدن دستور مورد نظر در منوی پاپ‌آپ، اینتر بزنید تا قالب فوق به محل کرسر شما اضافه شود.
در جی‌اکسپرت هم قابلیتی شبیه این دارد به نام Code Librarian فقط مشکلی که دارد این است که در جی‌اکسپرت تورفتگی متن رعایت نمی‌شود.


استفاده از مخزن اشیاء (Object Repository)
--------------------------------------------------
ما هر گاه از بعضی از اشیاء زیاد استفاده می‌کنیم معمولا آن را به صورت کامپوننت درمی‌آوریم. دیالوگ‌باکس‌ها را هم می‌توان به صورت کامپوننت در‌آورد. اما در مورد فورم شاید این ایده‌ی خوبی نباشد. برای این که از فرم‌هایی که زیاد استفاده می‌کنید بتوانید براحتی مجددا استفاده کنید می‌توانید آن‌ها را به ریپوزیتوری اضافه کنید. برای این‌کار بر روی فرم خود رایت‌کلیک کنید و گزینه Add to repository را انتخاب کنید. اطلاعات لازم را وارد نمایید. از این به بعد هر گاه به فرم فوق نیاز داشتید با انتخاب گزینه File | New خواهید توانست فرم فوق را مجددا مورد استفاده قرار دهید (به صورت کپی یا کلاس مشتق شده و ...).
برای ما فارسی‌زبان‌ها که هر دفعه باید BiDiMode را در وضعیت RightToLeft تنظیم کنیم و تنظیمات همیشگی دیگری از قبیل ShowHint و Font و غیره می‌توان یک فرم قالب تهیه کرد و آن را به مخزن افزود. سپس مرتب از آن استفاده نمود. حتی می‌توان تنظیم کرد که به طور اتوماتیک هنگامی که فرمی تشکیل می‌دهد از این قالب استفاده شود: برای این کار گزینه Tools | Repository را انتخاب کنید و بر روی قالب فرم مورد نظر قرار گرفته و چک‌باکس New Form را علامت بزنید. اگر می‌خواهید فرم اصلی شما هم هنگامی که پروژه جدیدی تشکیل دادید از همین نوع باشد چک‌باکس Main Form را هم علامت بزنید. همین کارهای ساده کلی در وقت ما صرفه‌جوئی می‌کند.
موارد دیگری که می‌توان به مخزن اشیاء افزود عبارتند از: دیالوگ باکس‌ها، فریم‌ها، حتی یک پروژه کامل و...

----------


## shayan_delphi

برای دستوراتی که مرتب استفاده می کنید خوبه Template درست کنید.مثلا برای یک خط مثل :

**************************************************  *****************************//
  یا دستور مثل:
                                                                                             showmessage('test')//f
این طوری عمل کنید:
Tools-->Editor Option-->Sourse Option-->Edit Code Templates
بعد در صفحه که باز می شود:   Add را بزنید یک نام مشخص دلخواه و یک توضیح وارد کنید بعد در کادر پایین دستور یا متن مورد نظر را بنویسید.
حالا در صفحه کد اگر حروف اول آن نام دلخواه را نوشته و Ctrl+j  را بزنید دستورات شما تایپ می شود.

----------


## babak869

برای اضافه کردن یک زبان جدید به برنامه مراحل زیر رو طی کنید :
Project-->Language-->Add
سپس  نام زبانی رو که می خواهید به برنامه اضافه کنید انتخاب می کنید و خود دلفی اونو کامپایل میکنه و به برنامه اضافه میشه
موفق باشید

----------


## shayan_delphi

اگر تا حالا زیاد از کلید F1 استفاده نمی کردید باید بدونید در دلفی این کلید خیلی به درد می خوره.
جلوی هر دستور دلفی و یا در Object Inspector هر خصوصیت را انتخاب کنید و F1 بزنید مستقیما راهنمای اون دستور یا خصوصیت را به شما نشون می دهد.
در ضمن در منوی خود دلفی موقع نصب کامل help را نصب کرده باشید گزینه Windows SDK هست که برای راهنمایی دستورات Windows و مخصوصا توابع API به کار می رود.

----------


## Developer Programmer

مارکو کانتو میگه :
هر وقت دارین کلاسی تعریف میکنین و نام متدها رو تعریف کردین  CTRL + Shift + C رو بزنین تا خودش کد رو بسازه
>> موفق باشین <<

----------


## reihaneh_g

> سلام به همه دوستان
> خیلی متشکرم از مطالب جالبی که نوشتید
> من یه سوال دارم
> برای پیدا کردن یک کلمه توی یک یونیت میشه از Ctlr+f استفاده کرد
> ولی اگه بخواهیم این کلمه رو توی تمام یونیتها بگرده چطور؟
> آیا برای این هم راهی وجود داره؟


 
میتونی از منوی search>find in files استفاده کنی.:لبخندساده

----------


## Touska

اگر این Castalia رو روی دلفی نصب کنید قدرت IDE شما دو برابر میشه :

برای مثال :

Editor Line Numbers 
Navigation Toolbar 
Structural Highlighting 
Flow Control Highlighting 
Live Syntax Checking 
Syntax Error Balloons 
Code Templates 
Inline Variable Declaration 
Bookmark Stack 
Parenthesis Matching 
One Key Comments 
One Key Indentation 
Close Open Databases/Datasets 
Refactoring 
Modless Search

این ورژن ها را ساپورت می کنه :

 

 Delphi 5  

Delphi 6  

Delphi 7  

Delphi 8  

Delphi 2005  

Borland Developer Studio 2006   




   *ScreenShot

*

----------


## Saeid59_m

از کجا می شه این Castalia  رو گیر آورد .

----------


## Touska

> از کجا می شه این Castalia  رو گیر آورد .


با آقای کرامتی تماس بگیرید (مدیریت سایت)

یا سی دی Delphi Magic را تهیه نمایید.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

@سعید : لینکش رو برات فرستادم :)

----------


## Arash_j13

لینکش رو اینجا می ازشتید تا بقیه هم بتونن داند کنن

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

No Warez Activity :)

----------

